# These forums just get roided?



## Dillybob (May 18, 2013)

Why the hell is everything instant now? So fast, lol whatever you guys did, did something in the background.

Fastest IPB 3.x i've seen

Now let's make it stay this way :ddddddddddddd


----------



## Boltersdriveer (May 18, 2013)

Noticed that too. Loads way faster now


----------



## vRozenSch00n (May 18, 2013)

Pony power


----------



## mnpeep (May 18, 2013)

This is IPB?

I could have picked a better theme than this...


----------



## vanarp (May 18, 2013)

Looks like @Francisco built some indexes on mysql


----------



## budingyun (May 18, 2013)

The last 10 minutes this forum very slow for me but now yes it's very fast.


----------



## drmike (May 18, 2013)

Running very fast for me.  Thought pages were coming out of my cache.

Good tuning.  Keep it up guys.


----------



## vanarp (May 18, 2013)

Guess someone's remarks on this server's tuning working now


----------



## TruvisT (May 18, 2013)

Maybe the dDoS stopped? Last I remember this forum was being ddosed?


----------



## drmike (May 18, 2013)

DDoS of course stopped.  That's how those Buffalo guys roll.  When they go down they have to take the competition down.


----------



## 365Networks (May 18, 2013)

Yes everything is much faster now! Very much appreciated.


----------



## Francisco (May 18, 2013)

vanarp said:


> Looks like @Francisco built some indexes on mysql


I've not been asked to look into the database at all, but i'm sure IPB has added all the indexes they need 

Far as @Nick said though, he installed APC I think?

Francisco


----------



## prometeus (May 18, 2013)

Sometime it's still very slow for me...


----------



## MartinD (May 18, 2013)

Running really quite well for me at the mo!


----------



## drmike (May 18, 2013)

prometeus said:


> Sometime it's still very slow for me...


I saw a delay a bit ago.

But seems to be snappy.

Hows the route/latency look from Milan?  Long haul across the pond and across the whole US


----------



## drmike (May 18, 2013)

Actually, getting quite a bit of non response/time outs and mass delays when submitting data/posts.

Is vpsBoard getting attacked again?  Feels like it is.


----------



## prometeus (May 18, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Hows the route/latency look from Milan?  Long haul across the pond and across the whole US


 

212ms from home, 180-190 from the DC.

                                           Packets               Pings

 Host                                    Loss%   Snt   Last   Avg  Best  Wrst StDev

 1. gw-195-88-4-1.prometeus.net           0.0%    34    3.3   3.7   1.9  21.5   4.5

 2. gw-cdlan-1.prometeus.cdlan.net        0.0%    34    0.4   0.5   0.4   0.8   0.1

 3. te3-1-350.milano52.mil.seabone.net    0.0%    34    0.5   2.0   0.4  47.7   8.1

 4. xe-0-0-2.cr1.cdg1.fr.nlayer.net       0.0%    34   21.7  23.4  21.6  79.1   9.8

 5. xe-11-3-0.cr1.nyc2.us.nlayer.net      0.0%    34   93.0  91.9  88.8 112.6   5.9

 6. ae1-60g.cr1.ewr1.us.nlayer.net        0.0%    34   88.3  89.3  88.3 111.0   4.1

 7. xe-5-0-0.cr1.ord1.us.nlayer.net       0.0%    34  115.1 123.4 105.9 152.4  11.1

 8. xe-3-1-0.cr1.sea1.us.nlayer.net       0.0%    34  150.2 166.5 149.9 213.8  15.4

 9. as40065.ae2-415.cr1.sea1.us.nlayer.n  0.0%    34  150.7 165.2 150.7 178.5  10.0

10. ???

11. ???

12. ???

13. 198.12.14.106                         0.0%    33  155.9 169.9 155.9 182.8   9.8

14. 10.1.1.2                              0.0%    33  187.2 201.3 187.2 213.6   9.6

15. vpsboard.com                          0.0%    33  186.8 200.7 186.7 213.8   9.6


----------



## drmike (May 18, 2013)

Looks good @Prometeus.  Glad to see you over here BTW.

Think the admins are tuning or the attacks have started again.   Seeing intermittent slow downs and long page times.


----------



## jhadley (May 18, 2013)

A bit slow for me here in the UK



```
Jamess-MacBook-Air-2:~ me$ ping vpsboard.com
PING vpsboard.com (209.141.39.223): 56 data bytes
64 bytes from 209.141.39.223: icmp_seq=0 ttl=52 time=175.845 ms
64 bytes from 209.141.39.223: icmp_seq=1 ttl=52 time=171.512 ms
64 bytes from 209.141.39.223: icmp_seq=2 ttl=52 time=171.221 ms
^C
--- vpsboard.com ping statistics ---
3 packets transmitted, 3 packets received, 0.0% packet loss
round-trip min/avg/max/stddev = 171.221/172.859/175.845/2.115 ms
```


----------



## mojeda (May 18, 2013)

Is IPB really that slow for some on other websites? I run a large IPB forum and it's fast?


----------



## Naruto (May 18, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> DDoS of course stopped.  That's how those Buffalo guys roll.  When they go down they have to take the competition down.


If I were them I'd keep it up even more now that the site was back up, so people would come back.

Either they didn't think of it or now there's a small possibility it might not have been them.


----------



## drmike (May 18, 2013)

jhadley said:


> A bit slow for me here in the UK
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's fairly typical from Europe.   Site goes all the way to US West Coast... 

From some places in the US have seen 120-140ms to there.


----------



## Nick (May 18, 2013)

We were having some problems and by default IPB uses database caching.

I changed over to APC last night and it seems to have improved a bit. Will make some more tweaks later


----------



## Tux (May 18, 2013)

As for your pings, that's what happens when Europe and the US West Coast collide... except I'm having high latency too... sometimes as high as 150ms:


traceroute to vpsboard.com (209.141.39.223), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
<Internal routing stuff by my ISP>
7 prr02atlnga-bue-4.atln.ga.charter.com (96.34.3.137) 22.073 ms 18.000 ms 19.145 ms
8 96-34-150-42.static.unas.mo.charter.com (96.34.150.42) 28.538 ms 26.151 ms 21.767 ms
9 ae0-50g.cr1.atl1.us.nlayer.net (69.31.135.129) 36.501 ms 36.014 ms 34.604 ms
10 * * *
11 ae3-40g.cr1.ord1.us.nlayer.net (69.31.111.153) 42.398 ms 43.632 ms 44.558 ms
12 xe-3-1-0.cr1.sea1.us.nlayer.net (69.22.142.148) 91.243 ms 98.045 ms 94.421 ms
13 as40065.ae2-418.cr1.sea1.us.nlayer.net (63.141.219.74) 91.483 ms as40065.ae2-415.cr1.sea1.us.nlayer.net (63.141.219.62) 88.885 ms as40065.ae2-418.cr1.sea1.us.nlayer.net (63.141.219.74) 94.875 ms
14 * * *
15 * * *
16 * * *
17 198.12.14.106 (198.12.14.106) 89.973 ms 90.051 ms 90.729 ms
18 * * *
19 vpsboard.com (209.141.39.223) 150.589 ms 150.468 ms 150.355 ms

Near Atlanta btw. ISP is Charter (also a shitty ISP, but you get the point).


----------



## RaidLogic.NET (May 18, 2013)

It loads fast for me great work keep it up.


----------



## drmike (May 18, 2013)

Tux said:


> As for your pings, that's what happens when Europe and the US West Coast collide... except I'm having high latency too... sometimes as high as 150ms:
> 
> 
> traceroute to vpsboard.com (209.141.39.223), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
> ...


Yes, this is typical on another large consumer oriented provider in the US also.  I've seen the same.

But, the last hop looks like the latency uptick.  90ms then 150ms.

Know that vpsBoard still is getting flooded with bad traffic.  Ongoing issue.  Probably has something to do with that last hop increase.


----------



## Tux (May 18, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Yes, this is typical on another large consumer oriented provider in the US also.  I've seen the same.
> 
> But, the last hop looks like the latency uptick.  90ms then 150ms.
> 
> Know that vpsBoard still is getting flooded with bad traffic.  Ongoing issue.  Probably has something to do with that last hop increase.


Comcrap? "Death Star" AT&T? Ah, so much fun. One time, I was in Savannah (on a trip) and I had Comcrap internet from a hotel. It was horrible, needless to say.


----------



## Francisco (May 18, 2013)

Nope.

Hops 14/15/16 are within CN's network and are either blocking the packets or they're using internal IP's.

Hop 18 is the the LV router on a 192.168.168.x IP address.

CN<>LV is 40ms so that's why there's a jump.

I've tracked down some more of the forums lag and have been applying adjustments at CN/router or forwarding information to Nick/Curtis as I can.

Francisco


----------



## TommehM (May 19, 2013)

From Manchester, UK (Virginmedia)


```
[email protected]:~# ping vpsboard.com
PING vpsboard.com (209.141.39.223) 56(84) bytes of data.
64 bytes from vpsboard.com (209.141.39.223): icmp_req=1 ttl=47 time=193 ms
64 bytes from vpsboard.com (209.141.39.223): icmp_req=2 ttl=47 time=194 ms
64 bytes from vpsboard.com (209.141.39.223): icmp_req=3 ttl=47 time=193 ms
64 bytes from vpsboard.com (209.141.39.223): icmp_req=4 ttl=47 time=193 ms
64 bytes from vpsboard.com (209.141.39.223): icmp_req=5 ttl=47 time=192 ms
64 bytes from vpsboard.com (209.141.39.223): icmp_req=6 ttl=47 time=194 ms
^C
--- vpsboard.com ping statistics ---
6 packets transmitted, 6 received, 0% packet loss, time 5006ms
rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 192.819/193.659/194.025/0.482 ms
[email protected]:~# traceroute vpsboard.com
traceroute to vpsboard.com (209.141.39.223), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
 1  10.138.4.1 (10.138.4.1)  5.553 ms  10.462 ms  10.501 ms
 2  bagu-core-2b-xe-020-0.network.virginmedia.net (80.0.235.225)  10.532 ms  10.570 ms  10.607 ms
 3  leed-bb-1b-ae7-0.network.virginmedia.net (80.5.161.245)  13.845 ms  13.716 ms  13.745 ms
 4  Lag4.ar9.LON3.gblx.net (64.214.128.37)  34.039 ms  33.964 ms  37.027 ms
 5  ae5.scr3.LON3.gblx.net (67.17.72.22)  36.953 ms  37.068 ms  36.851 ms
 6  po5-20G.asr1.SEA1.gblx.net (67.17.78.86)  178.739 ms po6-20G.asr1.SEA1.gblx.net (67.17.111.189)  171.707 ms po5-20G.asr1.SEA1.gblx.net (67.17.78.86)  172.680 ms
 7  nlayer.tengigabitethernet4-1.asr1.sea1.gblx.net (64.214.62.86)  168.944 ms  168.984 ms  169.895 ms
 8  as40065.ae2-415.cr1.sea1.us.nlayer.net (63.141.219.62)  170.050 ms  169.923 ms as40065.ae2-418.cr1.sea1.us.nlayer.net (63.141.219.74)  167.694 ms
 9  192.168.240.18 (192.168.240.18)  170.052 ms  169.920 ms  170.072 ms
10  192.168.187.1 (192.168.187.1)  176.273 ms  176.200 ms  176.122 ms
11  192.168.239.5 (192.168.239.5)  176.746 ms  176.429 ms  169.712 ms
12  198.12.14.106 (198.12.14.106)  168.620 ms  171.692 ms  171.685 ms
13  vpsboard.com (209.141.39.223)  195.917 ms  198.440 ms  198.485 ms
[email protected]:~#
```


----------



## wlanboy (May 19, 2013)

Looking to my VPS in west europe:


```
traceroute to vpsboard.com (209.141.39.223), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
 7  ae-3.r23.nycmny01.us.bb.gin.ntt.net (129.250.3.180)  94.585 ms  91.792 ms  95.110 ms
 8  ae-0.r22.nycmny01.us.bb.gin.ntt.net (129.250.3.72)  86.931 ms  81.773 ms  87.058 ms
 9  ae-4.r21.sttlwa01.us.bb.gin.ntt.net (129.250.2.51)  155.852 ms  160.157 ms  159.829 ms
10  ae-2.r04.sttlwa01.us.bb.gin.ntt.net (129.250.5.45)  157.121 ms  151.880 ms  152.091 ms
11  xe-1-0-0.cr1.sea1.us.nlayer.net (63.141.219.4)  151.816 ms xe-2-0-0.cr1.sea1.us.nlayer.net (63.141.219.6)  152.147 ms xe-1-0-0.cr1.sea1.us.nlayer.net (63.141.219.4)  154.996 ms
12  as40065.ae2-418.cr1.sea1.us.nlayer.net (63.141.219.74)  158.610 ms as40065.ae2-415.cr1.sea1.us.nlayer.net (63.141.219.62)  154.359 ms  154.911 ms
13  * * *
14  * * *
15  * * *
16  198.12.14.106 (198.12.14.106)  162.183 ms  161.975 ms  159.238 ms
17  10.1.1.2 (10.1.1.2)  181.094 ms  180.546 ms  184.738 ms
18  vpsboard.com (209.141.39.223)  171.813 ms  175.376 ms  179.974 ms
```


----------



## Tux (May 19, 2013)

Site behind CloudFlare now... hopefully that ought to get things under control.

Great work @Francisco and @Nick!


----------



## Andri (May 19, 2013)

Tux said:


> Site behind CloudFlare now..


 

I see. Is this why I have decent speed from here (Indonesia)?


```
Minimum = 128ms, Maximum = 133ms, Average = 130ms
```


----------



## prometeus (May 19, 2013)

Got the cloudfare page a few times browsing the site...


----------



## budingyun (May 19, 2013)

Sometime slow, sometime cannot load the forum at all.


----------



## drmike (May 19, 2013)

Something still ongoing with performance of site.   Gremlins.

Check everything and lock the doors


----------



## Fritz (May 19, 2013)

budingyun said:


> Sometime slow, sometime cannot load the forum at all.


+1


----------

